# need help with piranha!



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Damn lfs, they always mislable the piranhas. Anyway, my lfs has 2 "Red Araguis(spelling) Piranha" selling for 24.99 a piece. They are about 4 inches. Anyways, they look just like a spilo but they have dark red right around their pectoral fins and then yellow on the rest of this body. He looks awesome. What is he? Frank?

Oh and BTW, I will be getting some small "S. Notatus" from him next week.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A picture would help...!









....good luck with your "Notatus" Caribas if you buy them!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i cant get a pic


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Where are you located? The first sounds like a spilo cf or a rhom. The other is more likely a cariba. Unless he's a dumazz


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i know the one is a caribe. The first one I dont know what it is, but i dont think its a rhom. Could someone post a pic of a 4 inch spilo cf?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Can't help w/o a good photograph........the description is too broad. You might consider looking at the piranas as OPEFE and see if one looks similar to it.


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

Heres a link that may help you ID you fish

ID piranha


----------

